# Homemade Silosocks?



## GVGoose (Oct 8, 2005)

For those of you who have made them I'd like so see some pictures. I have tyvek bodies cut out right now but haven't done the sewing yet because I'm deciding if I should make silosocks or stick with the windsocks. Which would be easier? Even if you don't have homemade silosocks would you mind posting some pictures some silosocks maybe the head and how they staple the tyvek to the choroplast and so on.

Thanks!!


----------



## GVGoose (Oct 8, 2005)

also... if anyone would be willing to get me some dimensions for the head piece that would be great...

and, how is the body size comparison as to a regular northwind? They're smaller aren't they? Would anyone be willing to measure this for me? Thanks


----------



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

theres a good article on the site how to make them and its pretty easy.


----------



## poppaduck (May 11, 2006)

allgamehunter said:


> theres a good article on the site how to make them and its pretty easy.


Allgamehunter I have look for the article on making sillosocks and have been unable to find it. Would you mind telling me where to look for it? Your help would be greatly appreciated from someone as computer illterate as ME!!!!!! Thanks very Much............
Poppaduck


----------



## GVGoose (Oct 8, 2005)

I think your talking about the make your own northwinds article...I don't know of a make your own silosocks article


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

just got off the phone with jim and bought 10 dz conversion kits and he gave some good ideas on how to paint. I'll post pics when i'm done


----------



## ryan1 (Feb 21, 2006)

The coroplast heads/ body support are easy to make but the bag that goes inside the tyvek body takes a while. A vacume seeler works good to make the plastic bag. For all the time that it takes I would just buy them and will from know on.


----------



## GVGoose (Oct 8, 2005)

well i got one complete tonight...here's what it looks like...what do you guys think?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I think you need more of a tail, basically it narrows down from the body. Do not do a square tail like NW factory bodies are made, make rounded tail (as view from top). A top view of the body would be better to determine if the shape is good one.

Is that the stake you are going to use for them? It looks as if perhaps it is stiff being it looks farile big diameter. SS have stakes that flexes. Go to a biulding center and buy insulation wires. The come in a box of 100 and are about 16" long. They are used to keep FG insul from falling down between the ceiling joists. I think they would have more spring to them. But still could be a bit too stiff. The wire should go fairly deep so it helps enforce the corraplastic at the neck line. (2" past the "V" neck line as that is where it would bend-at the weakest spot).

Also, paint the feather details before you attach the heads, as it is easier that way. And image google snows to see wing details, as it is really varied. Too many guys use way too big of an "X" tail or is painted too high on the body (it is at sides). Pictures speak a 1,000 words, so view live birds and come up with several black feather styles for the Adult Snows.

There is learning curve on any do it yourself project, but is short order you'll have something that you can make in bulk and looks good too, but more importantly, the satisfaction of shooting birds over decoys you made yourself. Good luck :beer:


----------



## GVGoose (Oct 8, 2005)

Everything you stated has been thought of....I just wanted to put one together to make sure they were gonna turn out alright before I cut all the patterns, sewed em, painted em, and then found out they weren't gonna work out...more of a precautionary measure to make sure they're gonna turn out. This was basically a test of the final project...I'll be using #9 wire for the stakes and the body is fairly rounded...I'll try and get a picture after I sew some more up tonight.


----------



## GVGoose (Oct 8, 2005)

I snapped one it's the best I could do of a top view










I'll take any suggestions/pictures of silosocks to try and improve and make them as good as possible...


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

You will need some type of liner bag in them, like the plastic one in Silosocks. Without is the backbone will eventually wear through the tyvek, especially if you get into snow and they get heavy.


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

DuckAvenger said:


> For those of you who have made them I'd like so see some pictures. I have tyvek bodies cut out right now but haven't done the sewing yet because I'm deciding if I should make silosocks or stick with the windsocks. Which would be easier? Even if you don't have homemade silosocks would you mind posting some pictures some silosocks maybe the head and how they staple the tyvek to the choroplast and so on.
> 
> Thanks!!


wher did you get the tyvec and how much did it cost.rite back thanks.hope you soot some. :sniper:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

you can get tyvec at almost-probably every home building store- ex/ depot, menards


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

The Tyvek is a brand name. The tyvek at a home building centers that is used over sheathing on a house is not at all the stuff used for making decoys. There are many types of tyvek, I believe the tyvek used for decoys is 1443r if I recall correctly as it is soft (ploiable and a bit thicker) than the stuff used on houses. And I think DA has 1443r from the picture.

Look at the pics below--you'll see more of a tail, the DD Blue and Prairie wind have good shaped outlines.

Here is a pic of factory NWs with the square tail.









Here is a pic of Deadly Decoys with a round tail









Here is a Prairie Wind decoy, a good body shape and and correct amount of black at the sides, but it also is too high up on the body as the wing tips cross at the tail, as actually when you look at pics of Snows, often their wing tips extend past their tail.









Here is what not to do.
The stencil is too high up on the body, it should be lower by 3"
Also notice the off center X on the one of the right. It also is too high and too much black.









Here is a pic of one that is down far enough. But about the front 1/3 of the X could be eliminated. And not as wide black, 1/2 as wide is enough along the sides. Some snows there is no black line up along the sides, just the very tip of the wings show at the tail area.









I got the pics off of ebay of guys selling stuff.

Again look :computer: up the real birds on google images as the pics will give you a much better idea as to the variety of black exposed and its location as well as body shape.

Just remember that I am trying to be helpful VS being critical. I've made (sewn) many socks years ago before Snow goose hunting became the "in" thng to do. And have made custom patterns too on recent painting of bodies. So just sharing the info I have learned over the years.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

does any one know where i could buy some tyvek at a store
does any one have a pattern of a blue and snow
any help is appretiated


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

The housewrap Tyvek will work but after you sew the bodies you need to toss them in the washer to soften them up.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

WOOT famous decoys. I would say that as long as you have an X you are going to be fine thousands of geese have been killed with Texas Rags. That decoy is obviously an example of how not to center a tail. I guess that's what happens with alcohol and 1000 white windsocks. They are all gone now so that's all right Avery didn't have a problem getting there tails right as they are professionals.


----------

